# Como conectar la pc a la television sin placa de video



## matias5858 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola queria saber si alguien sabe como a traves de la salida del monitor , conectarla a la television para ver la imagen de la pc en la tele , desde ya muchas gracias 

Saludos     Matias


----------



## Apollo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hola matias5858:

No creo que se pueda conectar directamente la TV a la tarjeta de video, Porque la resolución de un monitor es mucho más alta que la de una TV normal.

Además de que estarías conectando dos aparatos con distintas fuentes de voltaje, y podrías quemar las tarjeta y la TV.

Saludos al foro


----------



## MaMu (Nov 27, 2006)

matias5858 dijo:
			
		

> Hola queria saber si alguien sabe como a traves de la salida del monitor , conectarla a la television para ver la imagen de la pc en la tele , desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> Saludos     Matias



Si consigues el integrado AD722, en la misma hoja de datos tenes la aplicacion tipica. Tengo entendido que se discontinuo, para darle lugar al mercado de lo que ya conocemos que hay para hacer lo que quieres. Este ic permitia salida PALN, NTSC y S-VIDEO. todo en un mismo chip, que bueno no?

Saludos.


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 29, 2006)

Si tu televisor tiene entrada RGB (euroconector, scart), existe varios proyectos para hacerlo mediante un circuito simple y una aplicación de pc que ajusta la frecuencia de algunas tarjetas gráficas de ordenador.

www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/vga2rgbs.html
http://ryoandr.free.fr/english.html

El programa se llama Powerstrip
busca en google "vga to rgb" ó "vga to scart"


----------

